
Lego is celebrating some of the amazing women of NASA with new set of figures - endswapper
https://www.usatoday.com/story/tech/talkingtech/2017/10/18/lego-celebrating-some-amazing-women-nasa-new-set/775076001/
======
komali2
Aww, no Christa McAuliffe? I used to go to an elementary school named after
her. The principal was well enough into space stuff that he managed to get a
bunch of the local amateur stargazers to donate their telescopes for a
stargazing night. I got to see the rings of saturn for the first time at age
7, it was awesome :)

Wish there was a lego piece for her, she was the perfect link between youth
education and space. I wonder if NASA would ever consider sending another
teacher into space.

Edit:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Christa_McAuliffe](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Christa_McAuliffe)

~~~
smallworld99
Hey, I had a friend who went to that same school! We had an econ class in high
school that had trivia at the beginning of every class. One day, the answer to
a cryptic question was Christa McAuliffe. I asked my friend how on earth he
knew that and he mentioned that he used to go to a school named after her. Is
it in Green Bay, WI?

~~~
komali2
Haha yup. Well, Bellvue but it's probably the same city by now. Small world.

Glad your friend escaped Green Bay as well ;)

~~~
smallworld99
Oh, unfortunately he did not, but I did. :) Michigan now, though, so not too
far.

------
radley
I wonder if it was inspired by this web comic:

[http://seasonaldepressioncomic.com/comic/lego-
friends-2/](http://seasonaldepressioncomic.com/comic/lego-friends-2/)

~~~
olavk
That comic is rather missing the mark. "Lego Friends" is definitely not
intended for grown-ups nostalgic about Lego.

But this set is definitely intended for adults, since they are designed as
showpieces.

------
sekh60
Will the women all have lipstick like in the female scientist set?

------
nether
Most girls I've found are really into the ghosts and ghouls sets. Actually,
even among adult women I've noticed a heightened interest/enjoyment in talking
about paranormal/scary phenomena. I have no idea why.

